# bucket list ems



## Joe (Feb 14, 2012)

Was reading some random article somewhere earlier and it said something about the guys ems bucket list. Got me thinking... what's ur bucket list for ems. Here's mine:
no particular order..
Out of state ift
To hop a medivac as a provider
Swat standby
Drive a fire truck
Get a pt that isn't smelly
..or lives up a flight of stairs
laker game standby (list is super long)
Im sure there's more but that'd a good start



What's your guys'


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 14, 2012)

Joe said:


> Was reading some random article somewhere earlier and it said something about the guys ems bucket list. Got me thinking... what's ur bucket list for ems. Here's mine:
> no particular order..
> Out of state ift  Done that
> To hop a medivac as a provider
> ...


Crap...I've done' over half the things on that list.  I'm more than halfway to fulfilling my DNR.:rofl:


----------



## Joe (Feb 14, 2012)

There's other stuff but im pretty sure it's not appropriate to post haha


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 14, 2012)

1. I'd love to fly either rotorwing or fixed wing as a medic, in that order. 
2. TEMS is a goal of mine and I'm training for my agency's next TEMS tryout/selection process.
3. I'd love to do an overseas job at some point. 
4. CCP-C
5. FP-C
6. I'd love to do Critical Care IFT full time or as a side gig eventually, preferably in pediatrics. At this point I love 911 but I know eventually I will need to switch it up. 
7. ALS ski patrol 
8. I'm not super excited to work for an FD but there are a few ALS transporting FDs around me that would be awesome to work for just for the fact of their location, salary and their schedule allowing for me to work flight or 911 in a busier system PRN.
9. Been contemplating PA but not at the top of my list at this point. I feel like saying this around here may be considered treason h34r: from some of the attitudes and opinions I have heard about PAs.
10. RRT crossed my mind as well but I think I'd get bored pretty quickly.


----------



## bigdogems (Feb 14, 2012)

My bucket list.... At some point before I retire I want to do a heart massage. I want to make a difference in this field and be an inspiration for new medics to make a difference and push our profession forward


----------



## firecoins (Feb 14, 2012)

1 year FDNY EMS
1 year UMDNJ EMS
1 year Miami Dade Fire Rescue truck
retire to Aruba EMS.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 14, 2012)

Medic school
Become a medic
Become either fire medic
And that's it as far as EMS and career stuff.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 14, 2012)

CCEMT-P
FP-C
Write a book
Conference speaker 
Spend time with my spouse.


----------



## Jon (Feb 14, 2012)

Get a true code save
CCP-C
FP-C
Work for a legit CCT organization
Speak at a national conference (I get to cross this off in two weeks).
Another disaster deployment.
Fixed/Rotor wing, at least a couple of times.


----------



## Joe (Feb 14, 2012)

That is one I forgot.. disaster deployment! And ski patrol sounds nice


----------



## Jon (Feb 14, 2012)

Joe said:


> That is one I forgot.. disaster deployment! And ski patrol sounds nice


I did the first back in 2005. That was a good time. I've turned down two since then... I really need to jump on the next one.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 14, 2012)

Joe said:


> That is one I forgot.. disaster deployment! And ski patrol sounds nice



Been to Haiti. Got the tshirt.  I'm actually going back. The disaster isn't new, but they still need huge amounts of help. 

And ski patrol sounds fun for a day. After that, no thanks.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 14, 2012)

1. Deliver at least one baby in the field; just to say I did it

2. Deployment on a major disaster, preferably something Swiftwater/Flood or USAR related, either as medical, swiftwater, or management/GIS.

3. Hook up with a *really* hot MICN and play Doctor...  :lol:


----------



## Sasha (Feb 14, 2012)

Work overseas either contract or volunteer

Work a disaster

Work on a NICU specialty transport team.


----------



## VCEMT (Feb 14, 2012)

Joe said:


> Was reading some random article somewhere earlier and it said something about the guys ems bucket list. Got me thinking... what's ur bucket list for ems. Here's mine:
> no particular order..
> Out of state ift  Complete
> To hop a medivac as a provider  Complete
> ...



I've done SAR, on a DRT, major MCIs, done a 12-lead on a pornstar...

I think the only thing I want is, work for L.A. City or Ventura County. Who doesn't?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 14, 2012)

VCEMT said:


> I've done SAR, on a DRT, major MCIs, done a 12-lead on a pornstar...
> 
> I think the only thing I want is, work for L.A. City or Ventura County. Who doesn't?



I don't.. Lol


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 14, 2012)

Joe said:


> To hop a medivac as a provider



Never on an Air Ambulance.  For BLS Flight Rescue: fun until the Crew Chief points at your and says, "We might have to short haul and you are are the most senior medical provider with short haul qualification; get your harness!"  Thank god FFs often jump the gun when requesting short-haul.



VCEMT said:


> I think the only thing I want is, work for L.A. City or Ventura County. Who doesn't?



I don't.  Who wants to be stuck behind the border when we give SoCal back to Mexico?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 15, 2012)

VCEMT said:


> I think the only thing I want is, work for L.A. City or Ventura County. Who doesn't?



This guy doesn't


----------



## SSwain (Feb 15, 2012)

1) Get Certified first...(up to and including Medic)
2) TEMS
3) Disaster
4) revive a code
5) on duty during a bikini/lingerie modeling exhibit


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 15, 2012)

Get flown first class somewhere and be paid as the keynote speaker at an EMS conference on trauma resuscitation.


----------



## systemet (Feb 15, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Get flown first class somewhere and be paid as the keynote speaker at an EMS conference on trauma resuscitation.



I imagine that's probably in your near future.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 15, 2012)

Get my medic
CCEMT-p
Go on a disaster
Deliver a baby
Have a true save, where pt leaves hospital fully functional. 
Become a mod on here ;-)
Work in an ER
And work for a system that places a lot of trust and responsibility with their medics.


----------



## johnrsemt (Feb 15, 2012)

Surprising how many I have already done:

Disasters:  Tornadoes;  nothing bigger.

Event standbys:  been there got the tshirt

IFT out of state:  14 different states;  4 states in 36 hours with 3 patients.

Wilderness EMS  is something I would like to do more of


----------



## Joe (Feb 15, 2012)

Well go figure, checked off the swat standby this am. Stand by with pd while the executed 3 hours of search warrants! Pretty bad @$$ getting to talk with tac medics and check out all the cool gear


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 15, 2012)

I did a swat stand by for all of 15 minutes till the assigned truck got there. That counts right?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullets (Feb 15, 2012)

Id like to do a rope rescue out in like Yosemite or Yellowstone, off El Capitan or some crazy place

Disaster...Hurricane Irene (3 days in Paterson NJ)
Rotorwing...Done(cramped)
Event Standby...Done (on 9/11/11)

Improve the NJ EMT protocol, education standards

Kill NJFAC


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 15, 2012)

Build where I'm at into a strong CCT program in the region.

Work as a chase medic. 

Present at a national conference

Get a piece of research published 

Possibly do some fixed wing international flights.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 15, 2012)

firecoins said:


> 1 year FDNY EMS
> 1 year UMDNJ EMS
> 1 year Miami Dade Fire Rescue truck
> retire to Aruba EMS.



Lets add this:

To be in a position not rely on EMS for income and yet not be a volunteer.
To work with knowledable crew members.


----------



## Jon (Feb 15, 2012)

Bullets said:


> Id like to do a rope rescue out in like Yosemite or Yellowstone, off El Capitan or some crazy place



Park Service is hiring summer medics. And I saw a park ranger + rope resuce job a month back.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 15, 2012)

Jon said:


> Park Service is hiring summer medics. And I saw a park ranger + rope resuce job a month back.



I don't imagine they hire basics though do they?

For me, I want to work as a ski patroller after college. I'd like to work flight somewhere too, or work here in New Zealand.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 15, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I don't imagine they hire basics though do they?



28 days ago for Park Ranger (Interpretation - Wilderness Permits), GS-0025-07; requirements included: Wilderness First Responder or better

30+ days ago for Park Ranger (Protection), GS-0025-07; requirements included: NREMT

30+ days ago for Park Ranger (Interpretation), GS-0025-05; requirements included: First Aid or better

30+ days ago for Health Technician:  Paramedic

EMTs in the park use to have an expanded scope.  When they say "Park Ranger", that job could mean any number of things, and doesn't mean you will ever touch a rope or patient.  SAR in the park is done by a combination of paid rangers (mostly LE/Medics) and SAR-siters (on call; paid per call) who are based out of two sites, one in the valley and one off of Tioga Pass.  All the major rescues off of ElCap, the Dome, etc are run by their highly experienced folks.  I would recommend "Ranger Confidential" by Andrea Lankford as a good book.  

http://www.friendsofyosar.org/

http://www.andrealankford.com/index.html

BTW... I refuse to respond to Yosemite on Mutual Aid anymore; I have gotten screwed by their SAR practices more than once.


----------



## EMTBell (Feb 24, 2012)

*From a lowly First Responder's point of view...*

1. Intubate
2. Start an IV
3. Have a walking and talking code save
4. PAID wilderness work
5. Get my WEMT
6. Get my medic license (and achieve 1 and 2!)


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Feb 24, 2012)

*re*

1. Get my FP-C
2. Do some volunteering with Dr. without borders or some other organization
3. Not burn out


----------



## abckidsmom (Feb 24, 2012)

I'd like to catch a baby.  That's the only single event I'm waiting for.

Other than that, I'd really like to have a hand in making some dramatic improvement in the system I work in, clinically and customer service-wise.  That would be really rewarding.


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 24, 2012)

Corky said:


> 1. Get my FP-C
> 2. Do some volunteering with Dr. without borders or some other organization
> 3. Not burn out



this ^^^^

 and maybe go for PA


----------



## rwik123 (Feb 24, 2012)

Get my intermediate within the next year

Finish up and bag my BA

Med or PA school


----------



## NYBLS (Feb 25, 2012)

1. Deliever a baby (better name it after me)
2. Teach a class for my agency
3. More involvement in special ops (Hazmat, rope rescue, water rescue)
4. Paramedic school
5. Take home flycar =)


----------



## ATrain (Feb 25, 2012)

I _really_ want to cric someone, for some strange reason.


----------

